# Good luck to those at the US Open!



## Grenadier (Mar 31, 2010)

Just wanted to wish the fellow MT'ers good fortune, if you're competing at the US Open in Las Vegas this weekend.  

Competition looks really strong this year.


----------



## JohnASE (Apr 9, 2010)

For those who don't know, the USA Open was held on Saturday and Sunday, and the USA-NKF Junior Olympics was on Friday.  They hold these events at Caesar's Palace every Easter weekend, well, they have for several years now, anyway.  We heard it was jumpin'!  If you're in the NKF or WKF, it's a great event!

We (ASE) had a booth across the street at the Flamingo at the Ozawa Cup hosted by Las Vegas Shotokan.  We actually help sponsor it.  Their event was pretty good, too.  It's also held every Easter weekend.  It draws people from all over the USA, but also from Canada, Mexico, Kosovo, Kazakhstan, Ukraine, Australia, Ireland, Poland, Peru, Panama, and I can't remember them all.  Lot's of great people and great karate.


----------

